# Who can tell me the name of these wheels on this Audi S5?



## KMPrenger (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there an "official" name for these wheels on this audi? Was it standard on any certain model?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/2009-2010_Audi_S5_(8T)_cabriolet_01.jpg

Been trying to purchase wheels similar to these and not having much luck.

Thanks!


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe those would be the 2012 Audi A6 rims.

That, or the 2009-2012 A4/S4 Avant rims.

Lots, if not all, Audi rims are available as an OEM purchase. A quick Google search of "Audi OEM rims" will give you plenty of options.


----------



## KMPrenger (Jan 1, 2013)

Appreciate the information.

I have found those wheels in stock sizes and offsets.

There is a replica of that wheel in a 35mm offset as well, which is what I really need, and I have found it listed on several wheel sites, but they are all out of stock of that particular wheel, which is a real bummer. They seem to think it will come back into stock, although it could take a couple months. I guess I'll just end up waiting.

Thanks again.


----------

